# What you all got going here?



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So most of you heard, that a couple of my goaties were in a parade. Well, she asked if I would help out with a goatie that has a scur and I told her that I would.

So I asked her for directions to her house and at the top of the email response it said "Monty was wondering what was for dinner and noticing having a warm fire is nice" I couldn't figure out what the heck she was talking about as NONE of the animals are named Monty that I know of.

So after the "monty" sentance was the directions to the house and then ----

Meet Monty ----




























I sure hope that she doesn't take him to his new home this morning so that I can play with him this afternoon!!! I brought my camera just in case!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my an accident from him and ooo not fun to clean up after. So cute


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That was my hubby's question - "what is it with you all bringing animals into the house that can not be potty trained???" :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked: :ROFL: :shocked:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I cannot see a picture! What is it?????


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

a baby zebra!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here you go


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:shocked: free carpet staining---green only! May take a few hours, and the cost will be a grand total of $M.E.S.S. . . . .

that is cute, but um . . . . I don't suppose it can sit on the toilet can it? :scratch:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow....neat zebra...but will the rug be neat to? ..LOL :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

oHH, I want one. Can I please, please, please?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie! It makes me miss the old days, when we did exotic mammal rescue. We never did have a zebra, though we had a "zorse" for a bit. It was a mean thing though. :shocked:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:GAAH: I LOVE ZEBRAS!
I love them more than hosses 
Zorses are better still.
:drool:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So cute!! :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well, I didn't get to play with the zebra - but I got to play with camels, alpacas, a pig, and lots of goaties. 

It was soooo much fun!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, what a neat little guy. Sounds like you had a fun time Allison, to bad you didn't get to meet him!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yah that would have been cool - but that is ok


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I want one too... but, not in my house! :wink:


----------

